# Morning pictures



## Neal (May 22, 2011)

Just making my rounds this morning and took some pics.
































Pooping










And of course, my most favorite one of all. The high dome almost looks like a radiated shell!


----------



## dmarcus (May 22, 2011)

Very nice photos...


----------



## yagyujubei (May 22, 2011)

The babcocki in the second last pic is unusual looking. I like 'em all.


----------



## l0velesly (May 22, 2011)

They're all so cute!


----------



## coreyc (May 22, 2011)

Great pic's Neal you had to get a pooping pic


----------



## John (May 22, 2011)

Dang, Neal all are looking happy in there new place


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (May 22, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (May 22, 2011)

Great pics!


----------



## Isa (May 22, 2011)

Very nice pics! Your tortoises are beautiful


----------



## ticothetort2 (May 22, 2011)

Awesome Neal, they all look great! I think one of my favorites of yours is the second to last babcookie hatchling pic, high dome and so dark! Beautiful.


----------



## Fernando (May 23, 2011)

great Photos neal!


----------



## DesertGrandma (May 27, 2011)

Nice looking Torts Neal. The black babcocki is very pretty.


----------



## TortBrain (May 28, 2011)

Dern! You have really nice tortoise! Especially the albino Leo..


----------



## evlinLoutries (May 28, 2011)

Do pardalis pardalis get white too?

And yours leo is pardalis pardalis or pardalis babcocki?
The high white one?

Thanks..


----------



## Neal (May 28, 2011)

Yes pardalis pardalis can have white on their carapace. 

Pictures 5 and 6 are pardalis pardalis. The rest of the leopards pictures are pardalis babcocki.


----------



## RV's mom (May 28, 2011)

Quite lovely indeed

teri


----------



## DeanS (May 28, 2011)

What the hell Neal?!?!? How did this thread get by me? Nice shots! Love the little blondie in the fifth shot...and the dark one in the eighth! GREAT! They'd be an interested 'cople' down the road!


----------



## Neal (May 28, 2011)

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/Thread-G-p-pardalis-and-G-p-babcocki#axzz1Ng3Kg7xG

Check out this thread for some close ups.


----------



## Marty333 (May 28, 2011)

I really really truly love that blonde pardalis pardalis. I think I am going to buy myself a plane ticket to Arizona!!!!


----------



## Maggie Cummings (May 28, 2011)

Thanks so much for the poopin picture....


----------



## Neal (May 28, 2011)

maggie3fan said:


> Thanks so much for the poopin picture....



You are most welcome.


----------

